

Big Data with MySQL and Hadoop at MySQL Connect 2013 - tdieds
http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2013/08/08/big-data-with-mysql-and-hadoop-at-mysql-connect-2013/

======
virmundi
This is a concrete example of a lambda architecture [1]. You don't even have
to use Scoop or Hive. A great set of tools exist for Java, Scala and Clojure
over at the Cascading camp [2]. The benefit of the Cascading tools is that you
don't need the expensive (from a resource and deployment perspective) Hadoop
ecosystem. Everything can be done with a unified approach that needs little
more than a lightweight JVM.

1 [http://jameskinley.tumblr.com/post/37398560534/the-lambda-
ar...](http://jameskinley.tumblr.com/post/37398560534/the-lambda-architecture-
principles-for-architecting) 2
[http://www.cascading.org](http://www.cascading.org)

